# MAC Vanilla Pigment



## esoterica (Aug 9, 2008)

*Do you guys think that Vanilla pigment could work as a all purpose highlighter for dark skin too? 

I want 1 pigment than can go with any shade of eyeshadow i'm wearing.

The swatch on the MAC site makes it look way too white but people seem to love this shade.

Does anyone know how this compares to Fairylite pigment?

TIA
*


----------



## OfficerJenny (Aug 9, 2008)

Though I'm not of colour, Vanilla is a really sheer white, with golden caramel reflects, so it's not like OMG WHITE!!!! 

I'm sure it looks great on all skintones, and it's buildable if it's too sheer!


----------



## esoterica (Aug 9, 2008)

*Thanks Jen, I didn't realise it was sheer. 

That would explain why everyone loves it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*


----------



## beauty_marked (Aug 9, 2008)

I find that Vanilla piggie is very close to NARS Albatross. Very sheer and great highlight.


----------



## esoterica (Aug 9, 2008)

*Thanks beauty,

Do you think it would go well with most eyeshadow colours?
*


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Aug 9, 2008)

I use vanilla pigment to highlight and I'm NC42+ at the moment... (with a 188 dupe from silk naturals)

also currently loving it in my lower water line... peachy gold mmmm


----------



## j_absinthe (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beauty_marked* 

 
_I find that Vanilla piggie is very close to NARS Albatross. Very sheer and great highlight._

 
Really? I picked up a sample yesterday and find Albatross to be more pale gold.

More on the subject, I love it's "buildability", it goes on really nice sheer or you can pack it on for something more foiled like. It's warmth should work really well sheered out on darker skintones. Totally dig it.

Also, am I the only one who thinks that it can resemble Dazzlelight e/s?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *esoterica* 

 
_*Thanks beauty,*

*Do you think it would go well with most eyeshadow colours?*_

 
Yes!  Vanilla is my new go to [eyeshadow] highlighter.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_Also, am I the only one who thinks that it can resemble Dazzlelight e/s?_

 
Hmm, I can see that, although they are a little different, I just can't articulate how.


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Aug 11, 2008)

how close to Loreal Hip pigment "Restless" is this?


----------



## aziajs (Aug 11, 2008)

I love Vanilla.  Everyone should own at least a sample.  It works because it's everything - sheer and opaque, white and gold, pink and peach.  Amazing color.

It's completely different from Fairylite.  It's has more of a metallic finish and it has more dimension in terms of color.


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Aug 11, 2008)

I say yes
I am M skin tone, but my friend is dark skin and i use Vanilla pigment on her and it looks wonderful. In my opinion i belief that this pigment is very versitile that anyone can use it.   If you dont have the pigment and are wondering how it might look on you, i recommend you to go to a Mac store and try it. Dont forget to get a sample and play with at home and try different ways of using it.


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Aug 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_It's completely different from Fairylite.  It's has more of a metallic finish and it has more dimension in terms of color._

 
Thank you for the awesome description/comparison... 
now I can scratch fairylite off my "to do" list


----------



## j_absinthe (Aug 12, 2008)

Totally OT, aziajs, but who are those stunning beauties in your avatar?


----------



## honeebee (Aug 14, 2008)

I absolutely love this color. I could actually see my going through a whole jar of it.


----------



## NotteRequiem (Aug 14, 2008)

Vanilla is my lifesaver, lol. There have been times (like.... today, actually haha) where I've used it as a brow highlight and then without putting more on the brush, I just bring down the color over my lids if I feel my eyeshadow is a little too dark for daytime. Brightens it right up for me. <3


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlphaKitty* 

 
_Thank you for the awesome description/comparison... 
now I can scratch fairylite off my "to do" list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
DON'T!  I think that Fairylite is great, and different enough to own as well as Vanilla.  Try a sample.


----------



## Indian Barbie (Aug 15, 2008)

i use vanilla pigment every single day! Its gorjus!!!!!


----------



## BlaqueBarbie (Sep 2, 2008)

I use my piggie to the max please believe it and sometimes I mix it with my moisturizer and it works great everyones always like your glowing as for a h/l its perfection!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 2, 2008)

Vanilla pigment is versatile and GREAT for AA skin tones!  

I used it as a high light for my brow bone and cheeks, and as someone mentioned, you can add most to a moisturizer for a glow.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 2, 2008)

There's nothing Vanilla pigment can't do as far as I'm concerned. I bet it would end world hunger and poverty if it wasn't so busy being fabulous.


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_There's nothing Vanilla pigment can't do as far as I'm concerned. I bet it would end world hunger and poverty if it wasn't so busy being fabulous._

 
I'd love to see a jar of it get the troops out of Iraq...


----------



## Lovey99 (Sep 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *esoterica* 

 
_*Do you guys think that Vanilla pigment could work as a all purpose highlighter for dark skin too? 

I want 1 pigment than can go with any shade of eyeshadow i'm wearing.

The swatch on the MAC site makes it look way too white but people seem to love this shade.

Does anyone know how this compares to Fairylite pigment?

TIA
*_

 
I wear the Vanilla pigment as a brow highlight all of the time.  I am NW47/MUFE 85/180.


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Sep 4, 2008)

Okay, I must really be missing something!!! I bought Vanilla and have yet to use it. But that's about to change!


----------



## esoterica (Sep 23, 2008)

*Well, i caved and got vanilla pigment! It's funny because it's not white at all! It almost looks slightly golden on me which is odd. I will be trying it with different shadows as time goes on to see what colour it really is. It is much more subtle than it looks on the site.
*


----------



## carandru (Sep 25, 2008)

OMG...How could I not have none about the greatness that is Vanilla Pigment?  I've had this pigment for a year or two now b/c I got it in a holiday set.  I NEVER used it.. why I don't know...  But, I used it yesterday and I fell in love.  I will definitely add this to my regular rotation.


----------



## afulton (Jan 22, 2012)

Vanilla pigment is one of my favorite pigments of all time.  It's a beautiful highlight color.  I have to try it on the cheeks and mixed with my foundation.


----------



## StyleBlack (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah, you ladies are right. Vanilla is an excellent colour for more pigmented skin. It shows up like a warm champagne gold colour on me (NW45 & up). I only use a bit to create a soft wash of colour.


----------



## kitson (Feb 5, 2012)

I don't care about the colour.


----------



## califabulous (Mar 3, 2013)

I just bought my first pigments vanilla and tan.  Vanilla has a few small ball-like clumps of product but my tan does not.  Is this normal or could this mean I could have mistakenly gotten a used product? It seems fine but I don't see why such a soft product would "ball up".  I can easily smash them loose with my brush there is nothing stiff or hard about the product.


----------



## gildedangel (Mar 3, 2013)

Some pigments naturally ball up like that, some pigment particles just stick to one another better than others.


califabulous said:


> I just bought my first pigments vanilla and tan.  Vanilla has a few small ball-like clumps of product but my tan does not.  Is this normal or could this mean I could have mistakenly gotten a used product? It seems fine but I don't see why such a soft product would "ball up".  I can easily smash them loose with my brush there is nothing stiff or hard about the product.


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 3, 2013)

^^cali, yes, some of the pigments do have little balls of product.  Nothing to worry about.


----------



## califabulous (Mar 3, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> ^^cali, yes, some of the pigments do have little balls of product.  Nothing to worry about.


  	Oh good!  Thank you both because I love it!


----------



## Copperhead (Mar 3, 2013)

califabulous said:


> Oh good!  Thank you both because I love it!


  	califabulous, these are your first pigments? Nice choices! Looks good! Are you wearing Vanilla as a highlighter in your pic?


----------



## califabulous (Mar 3, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> califabulous, these are your first pigments? Nice choices! Looks good! Are you wearing Vanilla as a highlighter in your pic?


  	Thanks! Yes these are my first and yes, I'm wearing at a cheek highlight. I have been afraid of loose anything since forever but these were too beautiful to pass up. I wore it on my brow bone yesterday and it was instant love!


----------



## Copperhead (Mar 3, 2013)

califabulous said:


> Thanks! Yes these are my first and yes, I'm wearing at a cheek highlight. I have been afraid of loose anything since forever but these were too beautiful to pass up. I wore it on my brow bone yesterday and it was* instant love!*


  	I know right? Vanilla is lovely. They both are actually. Tan doesn't get much love from me for some reason. I shamefully neglect it. I need to pull that one out one day soon.


----------



## califabulous (Mar 4, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> I know right? Vanilla is lovely. They both are actually. Tan doesn't get much love from me for some reason. I shamefully neglect it. I need to pull that one out one day soon.


  	i love Tan as well!  you must use it soon and remind yourself how beautiful it is.


----------



## Nepenthe (Mar 14, 2013)

califabulous said:


> I just bought my first pigments vanilla and tan.  Vanilla has a few small ball-like clumps of product but my tan does not.  Is this normal or could this mean I could have mistakenly gotten a used product? It seems fine but I don't see why such a soft product would "ball up".  I can easily smash them loose with my brush there is nothing stiff or hard about the product.


  	^ It's just the nature of pigments, different shades and formulas give different textures.  Just like the crushed metal pigments or solar bits, break 'em up and you're good to go.


----------

